# The Penis Size Preference Chart: Debate



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is this accurate for the most part? Please chime in, peoples.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Who brings tape measures on dates?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Or use this simple formula: length times diameter + weight \ girth divided by length of the tip.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The chart is inconclusive it's missing 12+ inches in length and 6 1/2 inches in circumference 

Apparently the average human penis is between 13 and 16 cm ( 5.5 - 6.6 inches ) that seems rather small :sus


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Well that explains why she never wanted to have sex. 

#TinyPenis


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn it one more thing my ex was perfect in. I'd say the chart is 84.4% accurate because more of the smaller sizes should be Ds instead of Es, and most of the sizes bigger than As should be Es.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Where are you supposed to measure the circumference? (Yes, I am measuring :afr) I measured a long time ago but I can't remember the circumference.

But I would like to remind all the fertile females on here that no matter what the result, I am more than capable of performing my male role of impregnating you with the offspring you desire. Plus I can intimidate other males and predators to protect you and your offspring.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Most women overestimate penis size, and most women have not been with guys as big as what they are saying is enjoyable on that chart. 

I don't want to get too vulgar, but most women will have trouble taking most of those preferred sizes. I know this from experience


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol that chart looks like a weewee.

E is for EXCELLENT!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Where are you supposed to measure the circumference? (Yes, I am measuring :afr) I measured a long time ago but I can't remember the circumference.


At the base, in the middle, and at the tip, and then you take the average. But most guys measure just the thickest part to make themselves feel better.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

All the sizes in the A and B range are magnum size and above btw.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen anything longer than 7 inches.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know. Let me go measure my dildo. :roll


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to wonder...where do the women get the experience from an 11 inch penis?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> At the base, in the middle, and at the tip, and then you take the average. But most guys measure just the thickest part to make themselves feel better.


No, you measure the thickest part.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> No, you measure the thickest part.


If you need to make yourself feel better about it sure.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> If you need to make yourself feel better about it sure.


No, that's how you figure out what condom size you need.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

If this chart is true, sadly enough most guys are going to be simply "enjoyable" this chart has high standards.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never seen anything shorter than 7 inches.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> No, that's how you figure out what condom size you need.


I don't know what it has to do with condom sizes. When they do official surveys on circumference they take three measurements and get the average.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I've never seen anything shorter than 7 inches.


Do you carry a ruler and measure them all?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Do you carry a ruler and measure them all?


Lol don't be ridiculous. I carry a tape measure. A ruler would be way too unwieldy.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

well... theres one more thing i fail at.. damn asian genes.. sigh..


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Where are you supposed to measure the circumference? (Yes, I am measuring :afr) I measured a long time ago but I can't remember the circumference.
> 
> But I would like to remind all the fertile females on here that no matter what the result, I am more than capable of performing my male role of impregnating you with the offspring you desire. Plus I can intimidate other males and predators to protect you and your offspring.


dont apes have really small penises for their body sizes? lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Lol don't be ridiculous. I carry a tape measure. A ruler would be way too unwieldy.


Well I for one will have to deal with my "short" specifications, even though I'm around the mean area, which in this case is "enjoyable"


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

How am I supposed to know? I usually don't ask him for his size, no need to. I guess it looks accurate...



Fruitcake said:


> I don't know what it has to do with condom sizes. *When they do official surveys on circumference* they take three measurements and get the average.


This brings up the question, how exactly do you know what they do on official penis measuring surveys?


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Boys boys boys
Its not the size as in length that counts
Its the thickness that does


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Boys boys boys
> Its not the size as in length that counts
> Its the thickness that does


What if you're a little small both ways.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Phew! Good thing I found this! I was running out of reasons to be depressed for a second there.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Boys boys boys
> Its not the size as in length that counts
> Its the thickness that does


thank goodness, i was worried 4 a second


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe it's women are just "loose"? It might explain why it's hard for them to enjoy it?


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

I'm an A(barely), but I'm asexual.

What a waste.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> This brings up the question, how exactly do you know what they do on official penis measuring surveys?


I am an Official Penis Measurer. And it's also on Wikipedia.



Dissonance said:


> Maybe it's women are just "loose"? It might explain why it's hard for them to enjoy it?


Sexist pig.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> Sexist pig.


Lol. Women are so fanciful and edgy by hurling this backhanded insult.

Kudos.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

women have no idea how big it is, its pretty distorting depending how tall/short/slim/wide you are, including if you're trimmed or not and if they're going off what the guys tell them you can subtract at least 1.5 - 2 inches from that.



Dissonance said:


> Maybe it's women are just "loose"? It might explain why it's hard for them to enjoy it?


although you will get crucified for this from insecure females, it is a valid point. some women are just "wider".


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

How many women took this survey?

It's interesting how the biggest sizes and girths all were enjoyable even though I've heard women say that it's not. I guess the bigger the better for the women who took this.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I doubt that most of the women that say 8 inches have ever actually seen an 8 inch one. Most likely their boyfriends are exaggerating or measuring incorrectly.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I never measured guys but I know how big most guys dicks are in comparison to my fist and they definitely are not over 7 inches. My fist is about 3 inches high and that covers over 50% of the dick's length.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Anything over 7 inches just sounds...painful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is even a discussion on how to measure the weewee :lol.

I told you, that chart looks like one :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ravens said:


> What if you're a little small both ways.


Then, that puts you in the E zone. E is for EXCELLENT! :yay


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> Anything over 7 inches just sounds...painful.


yeah, or just extra.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've updated my status accordingly.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I've updated my status accordingly.


Ah ha.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

This chart is bullsh!t.. But I _might _just fit into B on a good day 
More likely C though..


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

According to the chart it looks like I'm on the edge of D and E.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


wait..9.75 inches wide but 3.5 inches long!? :teeth


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

anonomousey said:


> wait..9.75 inches wide but 3.5 inches long!? :teeth


Yep, he has to go in sideways.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I find it implausible that "ideal" would be greater than seven inches in length.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Maybe it's women are just "loose"? It might explain why it's hard for them to enjoy it?





Fruitcake said:


> Sexist pig.


Woman expressing a preference for penis size? *Totally fine*.
Man even talking about vaginal tightness? * Sexist Pig!

:roll
*


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

^ dont get me started on double standards, at last ive got a A in something lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> Woman expressing a preference for penis size? *Totally fine*.
> Man even talking about vaginal tightness? * Sexist Pig!
> 
> :roll
> *


A guy on this forum should blatantly start an optimum tightness thread to complement this one :teeth


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

At least when women talk about the "ideal man" we now know what their talking about.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

8 x 6.5 = E, but my gf seems to enjoy it


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


>


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I just about make the first A at the top, not that I'll ever get to use it for anything other than pissing through so it's irrelevant!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonomousey said:


> wait..9.75 inches wide but 3.5 inches long!? :teeth


Impressive huh?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fenren said:


> I just about make the first A at the top, not that I'll ever get to use it for anything other than pissing through so it's irrelevant!


Yeah I feel the same way.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I slept with a woman once, when I took my dick out she shouted House! She took her Woman's Penis Size Preference Chart out of her bag and crossed off the final box. She barely enjoyed the sex but she was happy anyway.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow this thread...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhhhhmmmm... :um


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

arnie said:


> Woman expressing a preference for penis size? *Totally fine*.
> Man even talking about vaginal tightness? * Sexist Pig!
> 
> :roll
> *


I'm pretty sure her post was meant to point this out.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to know where this crap was sourced from! :sus:lol


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Inb4 guys claim to be in the A range.

Oh...too late. 

I don't think 7-8 inches in length is that rare, but 6 and half GIRTH? Yeah right. That's probably less than 1% of men. I can only think of two guys in all of porn who are that thick.

I'm 6.5X5 and would totally kill to be that big though. I mean literally murder a person in cold blood.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

creasy said:


> Inb4 guys claim to be in the A range.
> 
> Oh...too late.
> 
> I don't think 7-8 inches in length is that rare, *but 6 and half GIRTH?* Yeah right. That's probably less than 1% of men. I can only think of two guys in all of porn who are that thick.


 It's not actually as crazy as it sounds.. I'm like 5 and 3/4..
But I don't see how it can be any thicker than 6 and 1/2 without enhancements.. :stu


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't a clue. But infinitely interesting. Do continue.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I sink this chart like a torpedo.

I'm willing to be very generous and offer my services for the low low price of $100. :teeth


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

My question would be.... do the women involved in these statistics sample various dicks each girth and length?:blank


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Kiba said:


> My question would be.... do the women involved in these statistics sample various dicks each girth and length?:blank


 This is exactly what I don't get.. :sus


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a guy and am always satisfied with any woman that say's OK, after that I leave her alone and she's satisfied then.....


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Hahaha, this chart is bollocks, 8 inches is ideal for woman? On average a womans vagina is only 5 inches deep, when aroused that is (much less when not).


----------



## Septym (Mar 23, 2012)

Man I love charts like this. It's to be expected though, size is everything now, you hear it on TV shows, in films, magazines, newspapers. No wonder some Men get insecure.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Most of the As seem huge, like porno size.:afr


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

What's the difference between satisfying and enjoyable? Wouldn't something satisfying also be enjoyable?


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

I think they just asked a bunch of clueless woman really


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Men are the ones obsessed with penis size--not women.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:doh


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Limmy said:


>


This is the preference chart. So you're saying you most enjoy 3.5" long by 9.75" circumference? Just want to confirm that's what you meant to say. If so, wow, you like 'em thick! Kudos to you, I could never take that.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Robert Paulson said:


> This is the preference chart. So you're saying you most enjoy 3.5" long by 9.75" circumference? Just want to confirm that's what you meant to say. If so, wow, you like 'em thick! Kudos to you, I could never take that.


 Not sure if serious :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Robert Paulson said:


> This is the preference chart. So you're saying you most enjoy 3.5" long by 9.75" circumference? Just want to confirm that's what you meant to say. If so, wow, you like 'em thick! Kudos to you, I could never take that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Consider said:


> Lol. Women are so fanciful and edgy by hurling this backhanded insult.
> 
> Kudos.





arnie said:


> Woman expressing a preference for penis size? *Totally fine*.
> Man even talking about vaginal tightness? * Sexist Pig!
> 
> :roll
> *


I think you missed the ironic joke.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say I'd have no idea, I have only a small amount of experience and it's like the last thing I think of.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Elad said:


> women have no idea how big it is, its pretty distorting depending how tall/short/slim/wide you are, including if you're trimmed or not and if they're going off what the guys tell them you can subtract at least 1.5 - 2 inches from that.


Ladies, get your rulers out. :b


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

arnie said:


> Woman expressing a preference for penis size? *Totally fine*.
> Man even talking about vaginal tightness? * Sexist Pig!
> 
> :roll
> *


I was sarcastically mocking people who would think that and referring to his status.


----------



## everby (May 4, 2013)

6-7 ideal
5 - satisfying
4 - enjoyable


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

everby said:


> 6-7 ideal
> 5 - satisfying
> 4 - enjoyable


 Interesting first post.. :sus


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The fact you have to hit 7.25 and 6.5 to get an A is freaking me out, to be honest. What's this going to be in A rank, like 0.001% of the population?

I'm also very upset I am not A rank.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I find my penis to be both enjoyable and satisfying :wink though not ideal.. nooo for it to be ideal it would have to be self cleaning.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6.5 inches around ideal? Dang thats perdy thick, mate. Maybe if I wear like 8 condoms.

I don't see how this chart can be taken seriously as a reference. I've noticed women are a lot more emotionally driven in bed than physically. As long as you let her feel comfortable and know what you're doing, penis size doesn't matter too much (provided you aren't overly small/big).

The most 'perfect' penis in the world isn't going to save your flailing, awkward body from sucking in bed, just like a smaller penis isn't going to drive your lover away if you take the time to know what he/she likes.

I mean, I'm certain there ARE people out there who honestly wouldn't settle for anything less than 8 inches and 6.5 inches around, but they are more likely to turn you down before it gets to sex anyway for having four too many hairs on your right eyebrow.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No. Not for me personally. And yes I do measure on the third date. :blank


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I just measured 6.5in for referance.  How da fuk does that fit into anyone!?!?!?! My tampons are like...2.5in around! I can barely fit a girth of 6.5in in my mouth! When I'm finally brave enough for sex, my man better be abnormally short and skinny. I swear. Ouch.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I just measured 6.5in for referance.  How da fuk does that fit into anyone!?!?!?! My tampons are like...2.5in around! I can barely fit a girth of 6.5in in my mouth! When I'm finally brave enough for sex, my man better be abnormally short and skinny. I swear. Ouch.


It stretches. Both ways.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I just measured 6.5in for referance.  How da fuk does that fit into anyone!?!?!?! My tampons are like...2.5in around! I can barely fit a girth of 6.5in in my mouth! When I'm finally brave enough for sex, my man better be abnormally short and skinny. I swear. Ouch.


It stretches when the girl is aroused. Sometimes I have trouble getting it in, so I have to push at the entrance a little bit first and then once we get into to it, it slides in effortlessly.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> It stretches. Both ways.





arnie said:


> It stretches when the girl is aroused. Sometimes I have trouble getting it in, so I have to push at the entrance a little bit first and then once we get into to it, it slides in effortlessly.


I know it stretches. Otherwise a baby wouldn't be able to fit through the birth canal. I just have trouble believing that it's comfortable, never mind pleasurable. Anything larger than a regular sized tampon feels uncomfortable coming in and out for me. As somebody with no sexual experience, I'm just going to have to take your word for it. It's just scary sounding, you know? And that's not even taking the psychological aspect into account. The psychological intimidation is 1000x worse than the physical intimidation.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I know it stretches. Otherwise a baby wouldn't be able to fit through the birth canal. I just have trouble believing that it's comfortable, never mind pleasurable. Anything larger than a regular sized tampon feels uncomfortable coming in and out for me. As somebody with no sexual experience, I'm just going to have to take your word for it. It's just scary sounding, you know? And that's not even taking the psychological aspect into account. The psychological intimidation is 1000x worse than the physical intimidation.


Try watching some porno to get yourself excited and then trying sticking a few fingers in there (or a dildo) and you'll see you can stick a lot more in when you are excited. Tampons are dry, so they don't really slide up there very easily.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Try watching some porno to get yourself excited and then trying sticking a few fingers in there (or a dildo) and you'll see you can stick a lot more in when you are excited. Tampons are dry, so they don't really slide up there very easily.





Secretly Pretentious said:


> I know it stretches. Otherwise a baby wouldn't be able to fit through the birth canal. I just have trouble believing that it's comfortable, never mind pleasurable. Anything larger than a regular sized tampon feels uncomfortable coming in and out for me. As somebody with no sexual experience, I'm just going to have to take your word for it. It's just scary sounding, you know? And that's not even taking the psychological aspect into account. The psychological intimidation is 1000x worse than the physical intimidation.





arnie said:


> It stretches when the girl is aroused. Sometimes I have trouble getting it in, so I have to push at the entrance a little bit first and then once we get into to it, it slides in effortlessly.





Sacrieur said:


> It stretches. Both ways.





Secretly Pretentious said:


> I just measured 6.5in for referance.  How da fuk does that fit into anyone!?!?!?! My tampons are like...2.5in around! I can barely fit a girth of 6.5in in my mouth! When I'm finally brave enough for sex, my man better be abnormally short and skinny. I swear. Ouch.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well this turned for the worst already.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Try watching some porno to get yourself excited and then trying sticking a few fingers in there (or a dildo) and you'll see you can stick a lot more in when you are excited. Tampons are dry, so they don't really slide up there very easily.


I really ought to try that. Thank you for the advice. I just have so much shame and fear about my sexuality and I have no idea where it's from.

Sorry I'm turning this thread into the Secretly Pretentious Sex Phobia Thread, guys. I'll shut up now to keep it on track.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I just measured 6.5in for referance.  How da fuk does that fit into anyone!?!?!?! My tampons are like...2.5in around! I can barely fit a girth of 6.5in in my mouth! When I'm finally brave enough for sex, my man better be abnormally short and skinny. I swear. Ouch.


BTW, 6.5 inches girth is really large. The average man only has a girth of 5 inches.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

This is getting a bit too graphic for the regular forum. Discussions like this belong in the 18+ group


----------

